# General Business Category > General Business Forum >  SHAUN HIGLEY

## rchetty247

I am looking for this man who has taken a sum of money from me and has promised to help me with my case at the CCMA.  He has, however, dissapeared and does not take my calls and switches his phone off.  He does not reply to my messages either.  All I want is my money back and I am going to make a huge fuss about it even in the newspapers if he doesn't give me my money back.  I wonder if he has done this to anybody else out there?  He promises a whole lot of things and by his attitude you can see that he nothing but a mere con-artiste and a thief taking advantage of innocent people.  We used to do alot of favours for him like driving him around and taking hime where ever he wanted to go and he also used us for that.  PLEASE SHAUN I WANT MY MONEY BACK.  I NEED IT FOR MY BABY AS YOU KNOW THAT I AM UNEMPLOYED.

Please help me in locating this man and getting back my money.  That is all that I want.

----------


## AndyD

Sorry to hear about this rchetty247. This is becoming a worrying trend. There's a few in this thread looking for him as well.

----------


## Dave A

rchetty posted in that thread too  :Wink: 

Actually (s)he started a few threads - rchetty is one unhappy chappy, and frankly I don't blame him/her. I had to do a bit of a cleanup, but decided to leave this one for SEO purposes.

One way or another the truth will emerge.

----------


## tec0

> We used to do alot of favours for him like driving him around and taking hime where ever he wanted to go and he also used us for that.


Well did you drop him off at his house? If so get the police explain the situation and then let them go with you to his house and if he is there and he is âhealthyâ confront him and do what needs to be done.

If he is not healthy or there is something wrong then you know the truth.  

That is all I can think off.  :Confused:

----------


## desA

Mmmhhh... I'm beginning to smell a dead rat here. It seems that a few posters are enquiring about their money. 

I really do hope that this man is only ill, & that it is not something more sinister. It would be a shame to find out that he may have used TFSA as his entry-card into a confidence scam. I really hope not.

C'mon Shaun Higley - come out & clear your name.

----------


## murdock

is the person in the picture the same person? if so surely someone knows where he is...post a picture of him on all the websites that you frequent asking for help to find him because you are concerned for his health...then if it turns out he is a crook them then go back to all the site and tell everyone what he has done...to prevent him from catching other people...the world has become a small place with the internet.

put a pic of him on facebook and see if there are any responses.

----------


## desA

I took a quick look over some of his previous posts.

If 'Dave A', or one of the site admins could please run a printout of this man's posts over the last, say, 6 months, I believe that a trend may very well emerge.

Confidence tricksters are good story-tellers who prey on victims who are in a desperate position. They will promise the earth, & drop in small one-line catch phrases, to hook into their intended victim. They appear to be totally trustworthy, on the surface.

The two hook lines I noticed were:
1.  Cancer, health = I'm harmless, feel sorry for me;
2.  CCDA(?), bringing in someone from Nigeria = I'm an expert & can get things done - no problem.

It would be interesting to see what other hook-lines have been used over time. This modus operadii will allow site admins to block this man under future guises...

----------


## rchetty247

We used to drive him around to places where he wanted to go and not his house.  

Yes, he used the same lines with us.  I suspected something about him but my husband loves to trust people blindly. He said that he has contacts every where and can assist us with any thing we needed.  I asked myself 'If he can do so many things then why does he look so hagged and poor?' 

Yes, that photo of him is the same person.  It's him.  It's hard to trach him down because he uses pity on facebook and gets people to feel sorry for him and provide him with accomodation.  They give him accomodation until they find out the type of person he is and then they trow him out and her starts all over again.

I wonder how if this man gets any sleep at night.

----------


## desA

It looks like a professional con man has been at work.

----------


## tec0

So it is true then, well I hope he knows that his actions will have consequences. I myself was also fooled and I donât think I am the only one. Still he plaid the game well... He never disclosed a lot of information only that he was always willing to help. 

I am just happy that I am paranoid but now I still have to question his advice... He did more damage that he could ever have imagined. But trust me on this the tables will turn on him. At his age it will be sooner rather than later.  :Detective:

----------


## Dave A

Hook-lines and warning signs - interesting questions. He certainly covered his tracks pretty well.

For credibility he presented himself as an ex-associate of law firms in Queenstown and Capetown, with a labour relations speciality.
However, he was in Jo'burg because of his need for chemotherapy and was a newb on the internet.
This little combination threw a lot of people off-track, including me.

I took the post rate and eagerness as a dying man on a mission.
I took the lack of mental coherence and legal acuity that displayed from time to time as the effect of the drugs (I've had people close to me on chemo - it isn't funny).
I took the copy-and-paste stuff as been away from home and not having his own work handy.
I took a lot of heart that he was not just an internet profile when he visited Ian.

When I tackled him on the use of other's material, they were supposed to be professional acquaintances who were only too happy that their work was out there doing good. However, he did agree that he really should be referencing the original writer in future as people might think the work as his own and he did so from that point on.

My decision to buy his HR toolkit was made when Anthony mentioned to me in private that he had a chat to Shaun about his legal credentials and he wasn't comfortable with the answers. It was the only way I could think of to test if the guy was for real.

While that ball was rolling, there was one discussion in particular that really got me twitchy - the whole "you *must* lay criminal charges in terms of the law" angle in the dismissal for theft thread was way off base with ridiculous references. It's also a good example of how folk can still fudge their way through, relying on the human tendency of the reasonably sympathetic to give the benefit of the doubt.

Ultimately he seemed to have a fair grasp of labour law issues, but was seriously weak in other legal aspects - which in hindsight probably was the earliest sign on show that he might not be who he purported to be. Even the most narrow legal specialist has a broader base of knowledge to draw on. By the time the religion came out (my view on business and religion, just for the record) the ball was rolling on my order test and I'd resolved to wait until it became clear he'd failed it.

Next time (hopefully there won't be one) I won't be so slow to report to the members that something appears amiss. Unfortunately the time of year didn't help - too many good reasons available as excuses for the delay.

----------


## tec0

Well I feel like a bloody idiot because I thought I was learning from the dude!  :Slap:  I even made some decisions based on his advice! Well I am in a world of uncertainty but it is not anybodyâs fault. The frustrating hard to deal with truth is I have been a total jackass! All the e-mails and stuff... ISH...

Well life goes on but I never ever will forget this lesson.  :Banghead:

----------


## Dave A

> I even made some decisions based on his advice! Well I am in a world of uncertainty


I think the genuinely harmful stuff got challenged along the way.

----------


## tec0

Yes it did! And I am just thankful the truth is out because I was in line hook and sinker. He got me good but there will not be a next time!! That I promise you  :Cool:

----------


## murdock

this sounds like the same person who caught out a whole lot of people around the country many years ago...he was posing as a bulider...moving from province to province...the catch was he would come in as a real trustworthy person...as honest as you could get...always wanting to help everyone... also used religion as a front...praise the lord and all that type stuff...

how he caught all of us was by gettting myself the plumber...tiler...and the "builder" to quote for a granny flat...what none of us knew was that he wasnt the builder... the builder quoted for the job just like we did...he then had a whole pile of old wooden rafters etc dumped on site...had me chasing the walls etc...he then went to the old lady who was using her entire pension to build the granny flat...he requested a R70 000.00 progress  payment...now we talking 15 years ago this was a lot of money...that was the last any of us ever saw of him...lucky for him because in those days...i would have made him disappear if i had found him for what he did...not the fact that he didnt pay me...for stealing that old ladys money...she had to take a bond and lucky for us she still paid all of us...so we didnt loose that poor old lady lost half her lifes investment.

----------


## murdock

did a google search on the shaun higley...he is all over the net with pics proffessional advice etc etc ...are you sure something hasnt happened to him?
 but not available.

http://www.facebook.com/people/Shaun-Higley/619982547

there is also a shannon higley in the uk who is a friend...maybe his daughter?

seems like it wouldnt be too difficult to track this person down if you need to.

----------


## murdock

on twitter http://twitter.com/mmmarketingint

is he the person in the picture?

----------


## murdock

http://www.123people.com/s/shannon+higley

here is a pic of shannon higley...try contact her to see if something has happened to him.

the world is small with the internet.

----------


## desA

The easiest way is to put a Private Investigator on this man's tail. They trace him, track, take pictures, build up a profile from mobile & telephone records.

Once that is all in, you hand it over to an attorney, or to the SA Police... 

This is standard procedure in SE Asia & solves a lot of problems.

----------


## Dave A

> did a google search on the shaun higley...he is all over the net with pics proffessional advice etc etc


It's all very recent. Take a closer look, no relevant results older than about 6 months.



> are you sure something hasnt happened to him?


No. That's part of the problem - no finality at this point. Just a growing pile of disquieting indicators.

----------


## tec0

Well I donât care at this point. Nice people donât leave others hanging. It sound to me that he was living with âother peopleâ so if something bad would have happened those people would have said: We are sorry to inform you... But so and so and this and that. 

But I am monitoring about 6 social networks 4 of them had hits on his name as it is. If there is activity I will make a noise. But I wouldnât hold my breath. 

âIn short >> go on with your life and accept this as a learning curveâ  

>>the end...<<

----------


## murdock

i just dont get this...why would a person put his picture all over the net...meet with people and have a facebook page...with lots of "friends"... surely he is not that stupid...maybe soemthing has happened to him.

the house i live in...still gets post...summons...magazines...diners club statements...etc etc...the owner past away 2 years ago...he had no children...and no-one to take care of things...he was all alone.

----------


## rchetty247

He mentioned to me that he never uses him name on anything and the last time I heard he was living in Evans Park, Jhb. I don't know how true that is.  

He is not ill.  I called him a couple of times from a private number and he takes my calls but as soon as he hears my voice he disconnects and switches the phone off.  He is obviousily hiding.  If you guys have a look at some of the threads posted here, you will see that he has read them.  He had also told me that he is in partnership with sterne.law@gmail.com.  I'm not sure who this is.

I would really like to find him and get my money back but I have limited means.  I don't know how to do it. I don't have a PC at home.  I go the internet cafes.

If there is someone out there that is willing to help me please contact me.  I would be very greatfull.

----------


## Dave A

> He had also told me that he is in partnership with sterne.law@gmail.com.  I'm not sure who this is.


That would be Anthony Sterne, and final proof that Shaun is full of BS.

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

I have never had any business association with Shaun Higley AKA BBBEE Specialist. I have corresponded via private message in his early days, but never discussed or entered any arrangement or talks with regards to a partneship or association. This correspondence was in the course of 1 day. I discontinued any private correspondence thereafter, as I had misgivings about his legal arguments, that were serious errors, rather than different viewpoints on a point of law.

----------


## tec0

> http://www.saps.gov.za/crime_prevent...ms/project.htm





> The aims of this project:
> 
> The aim of this project will be as follows:
> 
> Identify Fraudulent websites and blacklist as suchIdentify fraudulent e-mail addresses and blacklist it as suchIdentify telephone numbers and blacklist it as suchProviding a facility whereby searches can be conductedBring under the attention of website hosting companies and phone service providers the fact that they are hosting fraudulent websites or e-mail accounts or phone numbers.Acting against hosting companies and service providers not adhering to requests and continue to assist fraudsters in hosting their sites.


Hope this helps  :Smile:

----------

AndyD (01-Feb-10)

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

The realy intriguing part for me is this - He seemed very good at getting across the web and making a sales pitch, all that is missing is the product, that beng the infamous disc, which has set Dave, and others, back a few hundred bob. Yet, he had an abundance of material, admittedly, in my opinion, not of origin from his pen and/or mind. However, putting a disc together with relevant info would be fairly easy, anyone with access to the internet, and time, would be able to compile a fairly comprehensible set of tools, that could be sold. Making a sale of a disc, even if not of standard, and being able to get clients, would make a fairly easy money making business.

----------


## murdock

the moral of the story...NEVER TRUST ANYONE.

----------


## Dave A

It's certainly added a new dimension on doing business via the internet for me. Traceability, the assurance of a physical presence becomes a relevant factor.

Which is a pity really. What seemed so great about online was the portability, the lack of premises related overheads, the fact that the small guy could compete with the big operations.

----------

tec0 (01-Feb-10)

----------


## AndyD

> It's certainly added a new dimension on doing business via the internet for me. Traceability, the assurance of a physical presence becomes a relevant factor.
> 
> Which is a pity really. What seemed so great about online was the portability, the lack of premises related overheads, the fact that the small guy could compete with the big operations.


I think your statement is a reaction to being burned although you say you were suspicious already before paying your money. 

Physical presence isn't going to make a difference nor traceability. There's thousands of businesses each year just fold and the owner emigrates with everything he can grab. Add this to the genuine bankruptcies and even high street shops disappearing overnight and you're no safer with a 'physical presence'.

By all means be suspicious. Look for tell tale signs whether it be insistence on cash or no contact details except a gmail address to name but two. Most important is to always insist on references or even a copy of his ID which you can check. In this case you could have asked for half a dozen satisfied customers details, even if you only check one or two of them for validity.

No matter how suspicious and careful you are the chances are that one day you'll run into a conman who's that good and you'll come short. You can blame it on the internet but this problem is as old as the human race itself. 

Sorry Dave, I might sound a bit harsh and I really don't mean to. I take comfort in that I suspect your comments were engineered to provoke debate. I genuinely sympathize with the financial loss you suffered and especially Rchetty247 who can ill afford it.

A

----------

Dave A (02-Feb-10)

----------


## tec0

The sad truth as always is for every system there is an abuser. And to be brash about it I think it is messed up because the world is in enough trouble as it is. Then you get deprave individuals that will make everything that much more unbearable. 

Well on a positive note when the world learns its lesson humanity may actually “evolve” to a new world of true inner warmth and a type of “wealth” that can only be experienced fist-hand. People that take from the poor and the despite will have to face themselves one-day as no-one can hide from time and the inevitable. So enjoy your spoils but know you will be rotting from the inside out.

Trust me on this one, when your actions become faces, places and your false hope echo from each tear you have caused, it will slowly eat you until you are as hollow as your lies.  :Devil2:

----------

Dave A (02-Feb-10), desA (03-Feb-10)

----------


## desA

Does anyone know where this individual lives?

----------


## tec0

This was today: 03 February 2010

----------


## daveob

OK. So he's definately still in the land of the living. So unless a detailed and acceptable ( plausible and verifyable ) explanation appears today, we can safely 'close' this off as a confirmed scam.

----------

tec0 (03-Feb-10)

----------


## tec0

Agreed, still in a way there is already closure in him showing up... No need to question the health thing anymore...

----------

desA (03-Feb-10)

----------


## Dave A

Just to confirm that Shaun has sent me a message and I've reactivated the profile as I believe in his right to present his side.

May the truth emerge.

----------


## desA

The world is listening...  :Smile:

----------


## daveob

> Just to confirm that Shaun has sent me a message and I've reactivated the profile as I believe in his right to present his side.
> 
> May the truth emerge.



Dave_A
I trust you're restricting the use of PMs to protect any other forum members who might have been in the process of purchasing. just until you're satisfied with the explanation ?

----------

desA (03-Feb-10)

----------


## desA

... and?   :Confused:   :No:

----------


## daveob

> ... and?


Just be patient. He's probably just closing a few other deals first.

----------


## desA

What has been the outcome of this saga? Has anything been sorted out? 

I have seen no explanations or apologies proferred.

----------


## Dave A

Well, here's the sequence I got from Shaun.



> I have not avoided you at all. I have only just found new accommodation. I have had an awful Christmas sleeping two nights on the streets due to bungled accommodation bookings. I have not or SA Post has not found the other parcel yet. I have new discs and will send them overnight with a reliable source to you. Please note the first disc is in the box. It is the main disc. I will send the remaining discs as I complete them. 
> 
> I knew I would be suspended but needed the time to get back to you.
> 
> My apologies for the delay.


My reply:



> Dear Shaun,
> 
> I shall restore your profile shortly and you'll be able to present your side of the story.
> 
> It is indeed a relief you are alive and well as this was my primary concern.
> 
> Dave


And then I got this back shortly after.



> Dave I went through absolute hell this last Christmas. I will never wish it to happen to my worst enemy. Thank you for understanding.
> 
> Regards


Heard nothing since then.

----------

desA (11-Feb-10)

----------


## tec0

Well, the man is suffering we know that much is true. Of all the accounts people had, it seems that he is a bit down on his luck. But again I will not breathe too much into all this because facts and fictions are still a bit blurry. 

I think when and if he does post his side of the story I hope he is truthful about it.

----------


## desA

Mmmmhhh... Tuna anyone?

----------


## daveob

> I think when and if he does post his side of the story I hope he is truthful about it.


hmmm. I think that if reconciliation and explanation were his motive for getting back on the forum, the time elapsed since then, and the noticable lack of any posts or replies, would strongly indicate that it's not going to happen.

I suspect that most probably there were some unfinished deals that he wanted to get done and needed the pm options to achieve it.

Personally, if I had parted with cash to him, I would write this off as a life lesson, move on, and just accept that I'd been well and truly Hidley'd.

----------

tec0 (11-Feb-10)

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

> hmmm. I think that if reconciliation and explanation were his motive for getting back on the forum, the time elapsed since then, and the noticable lack of any posts or replies, would strongly indicate that it's not going to happen.
> 
> I suspect that most probably there were some unfinished deals that he wanted to get done and needed the pm options to achieve it.
> 
> Personally, if I had parted with cash to him, I would write this off as a life lesson, move on, and just accept that I'd been well and truly Hidley'd.


I would have to agree. I do not see how anyone, who is under such attack would not defend themselves immediatley. A further inconsistency is why is Dave disk only now on it's way? Dave ordered that disk in October? Further Shaun says he has completed one disk and is busy with the others. This also seems inconsistent as I would imagine, that anyone doing business of selling a CD would have them ready to go, besides how long does it take to burn a copy? 
Circumstances aside, the failure to defend one self against some serious allegations, which have arguably destroyed the man's credibility on this forum, and the saying that silence means consent, are in mind clear indicators of a load of bollocks. 
Quite frankly I have more faith in the Give for Life scam now. I suggest our own pramid scheme and con, lets see if we can get the word Higleyed around the world in 80 days

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

> I would have to agree. I do not see how anyone, who is under such attack would not defend themselves immediatley. A further inconsistency is why is Dave disk only now on it's way? Dave ordered that disk in October? Further Shaun says he has completed one disk and is busy with the others. This also seems inconsistent as I would imagine, that anyone doing business of selling a CD would have them ready to go, besides how long does it take to burn a copy? 
> Circumstances aside, the failure to defend one self against some serious allegations, which have arguably destroyed the man's credibility on this forum, and the saying that silence means consent, are in mind clear indicators of a load of bollocks. 
> Quite frankly I have more faith in the Give for Life scam now. I suggest our own pramid scheme and con, lets see if we can get the word Higleyed around the world in 80 days


Further to the above, in the very least, again circumstances aside, has Mr Chetty been contacted by Shaun. He most definetely deserves an explanation, more than we do.

----------


## Dave A

> Of all the accounts people had, it seems that he is a bit down on his luck.


That has a very specific meaning, of course - but yes, that seems to sum up the situation very well.

Ultimately I don't harbour any ill feeling for the guy. I know that but for a few decisions, I could easily have ended up in the same situation once upon a time. It's like looking at the path not taken.



> ... needed the pm options to achieve it.


I'm going to create a special profile to resolve just that sort of problem. Hopefully I don't have to use it too often  :Embarrassment: 



> Personally, if I had parted with cash to him, I would write this off as a life lesson, move on, and just accept that I'd been well and truly Hidley'd.


Already done.

Higley'd - it does have a certain ring to it  :Big Grin:

----------

tec0 (11-Feb-10)

----------


## desA

*Higley'd*... This will soon become an entry in the SA dictionary... please record the root meaning for posterity.   :Rofl: 

Boss : Why are you late?
Employee : Sorry sir, I was Higley'd on my way to work.

----------


## AndyD

> ...are in mind clear indicators of a load of bollocks.


Is that a a legal jargon for inconsistent evidence? :Smile:  You could also say it's a load of Hig wash.




> Quite frankly I have more faith in the Give for Life scam now.


 :Rofl:  :Rofl:

----------

desA (12-Feb-10)

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

> Is that a a legal jargon for inconsistent evidence? You could also say it's a load of Hig wash.


In light of the fact that some of our legal system originated from England, i thought Bollocks was more appropiate than Bu^^sh^&^t :Rofl:  :Zyfingerdance:

----------


## AndyD

On a serious note, did any of the matters concerning Mr Higley get resolved? Did Dave get his long awaited disks? Did Rchetty247 get a refund or the services he was promised? Did Mr Higley himself shed any further light on matters after his profile was reinstated? I looked around but couldn't see any recent info.

----------


## Dave A

Nothing received on my side as yet.

----------


## rchetty247

No,  I didn't get a refund as yet.  I try calling him everyday and when he hears my voice he cuts the call and doesn't answer again or he switches his phone off.

I find it hard to believe that he didn't have a place to stay in December.....I feel this is another one of his lies.  As I recall, when I had called him in December he told me that he is in Kuruman and he's busy doing work at the CCMA.  He also said that he doesn't have hi computer with him anymore as he left it in Jhb......makes me wonder what's going on in his head.

I disagree on his reinstatment as I believe that he's using The Forum to con other people.  He has not come forward to defend himslef either.

I would also like to know what's going on and did anybody else hear from him recently.

----------


## tec0

I am sure that questions will echo for some time still. But I want to put this in the past and I would recommend that that others do the same. It is not easy and yes one does get angry about it but honestly it is time for us to move past this. This is just a lesion.

----------


## desA

School fees, I think it's called?

----------

Dave A (17-Feb-10), tec0 (17-Feb-10)

----------


## SilverNodashi

ok, so what's the verdict? Is he just another fraudster who took us for a ride?

----------


## tec0

There is a good chance for that to be the case, maybe my mind will change if he actually brings his side to the table. But right with the information as it is it looks like it.

----------


## AndyD

> ok, so what's the verdict? Is he just another fraudster who took us for a ride?


When you say 'us', is that like the royal 'we' or were you a victim as well SoftDux?

----------


## desA

I have to wonder what Shaun Higley's new user name is.

I have my suspicions.

----------


## tec0

Well the truth is, you will never get rid of âbad peopleâ especially on the net. But with RICA and a bunch new law coming our way within the next 4 months HOT WATER will get a new meaning  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sharpshoot

I also have been ripped of recently but by a couple of people and companies.

I know I can list the companies on HelloPeter. I once did and had success with it. The problem is if a company does not respond on HelloPeter then the consumer is only making other people aware of the problem, but it is not solving his own problem.

My question is: Is it possible to publish my story and where can I do it. Can I start a thread on this forum? I think it is in the people's interest that scams and bad service gets published. Can someone advise me what to do?

----------


## Dave A

We have a scam alert forum if you know you were scammed. Otherwise, pick a forum which seems the most appropriate.

TFSA (with a little help from search engines) has done well in exposing mischief in the past.

----------


## rchetty247

So, Dave...have you received your discs as yet?

----------


## desA

Begs the question : Are you still being Shigley'd?

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

:Chair:  :Rofl:  :Thumbup:  :Rofl:

----------


## Dave A

> So, Dave...have you received your discs as yet?


I'll put it this way - 

If they ever do arrive I'll be pleasantly surprised - and I'll be sure to make a post.

I suppose you've had no luck either?

----------


## peterptr34

Anyone that has been ripped off by Mr Higley can contact me if you are serious in sorting this out. Please only persons who is willing to go all the way. I am having a meeting with the SAPS next week. 

Any information on Mr Higley as to websites, forums he is on or photos will be greatly appreciated.

I will stay in touch via e-mails only to keep you updated.

----------


## SilverNodashi

he's still very active on facebook  :Smile:

----------


## Dave A

> Please only persons who is willing to go all the way. I am having a meeting with the SAPS next week.


The question is whether the police and public prosecutor will "go all the way"  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## peterptr34

Dave A and rchetty247 are you guys willing to press charges and all the other goodies I have Planned?

----------


## Dave A

I'm prepared to submit an affadavit to an investigating officer at this stage. I don't think my instance amounts to much considered in isolation. However, an established pattern of such behaviour would surely be taken more seriously. And towards that I'll do my part.

----------


## tonyflanigan

> Anyone that has been ripped off by Mr Higley can contact me if you are serious in sorting this out. Please only persons who is willing to go all the way. I am having a meeting with the SAPS next week. 
> 
> Any information on Mr Higley as to websites, forums he is on or photos will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I will stay in touch via e-mails only to keep you updated.


hmm?  :Hmmm:  damn I be neurotic...

no profile pic..

...stay in touch via e-mails only...

Any information ....

uh uh...

----------


## tec0

> Posted by: IanF
> 
> Shaun visited me last year and did not strike me a dishonest person. I just hope nothing bad has happened to him.


If you have a security camera and it was recording and you still got the recording it might be useful to help identify this person and if he is indeed who we think he is. However if he is the person on the photo it will not mater because one can identify him.

----------


## IanF

> If you have a security camera and it was recording and you still got the recording it might be useful to help identify this person and if he is indeed who we think he is. However if he is the person on the photo it will not mater because one can identify him.


No security camera but he looked the same as his photo.

----------


## peterptr34

@tonyflanigan, that is the way it will stay. At least I am doing something about it.

----------


## Dave A

Peter, having some idea of the extent of the problem certainly is an issue to me when it comes to incentive to pursue. As I said earlier, as an isolated case, my instance doesn't amount to much. Perhaps this is someone who has simply dropped the ball or (using a phrase raised earlier) "down on his luck."

However, if I am but one victim of what has been an extensive scamming operation, and Shaun does not have the credentials he has presented here; that he joined with the intent to misrepresent himself and scam us and he has done this before and he's still doing it today - then I'm motivated to take the matter far more seriously.

The problem is at this point I don't know if this is the case. And you not saying anything about your interest in this doesn't help much either.

----------

tec0 (16-Mar-10)

----------


## tec0

I will second that. Sometimes people cannot deliver sometimes it is what it is a scam and if it was just a plot then yes why not take action. But perhaps it is time to place the cards on the table to allow for insight and motivation.

----------


## peterptr34

So why have I found two other companies that he has done this too, the more I shake the tree... the more will fall out, so that is a total of 5 people/companies. How many more before down on his luck becomes conman?

----------


## peterptr34

I am looking for names of News Papers country wide, for area newspapers, Local any newspaper I can submit the Mr Higley Story too.

Beeld				http://www.beeld.com/Content
Cape Argus			http://www.capeargus.co.za/
Daily News			http://www.dailynews.co.za/
Die burger			http://www.dieburger.com/Content
Eastern province Herald		http://www.theherald.co.za/
Caxton				nmt@caxton.co.za

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

I certainly believe that there is misrepresentation. However as per Tony nad Dave and others your non disclosure of who you are and why you wish to pursue this matter does not add to your credibility. Surely you must realize that this is a topic that has made inroads into a trust relationship and as such extra caution will be excersised. So why not put it on the table as to who you are, how you were scammed and/or why your interest in this matter?
In my experience a person who avoids answering questions is generally hiding something and never makes a good witness.

----------

tec0 (16-Mar-10), tonyflanigan (16-Mar-10)

----------


## peterptr34

A = I dont know who he is in bed with on this Forum.
B = When the time is ready all will be revealed, surely I have the right to remain anonymous for as long as I want. 
C =  I have been effected and I know of 4 others, that is more than enough reason to persue this matter.
D = My morals are not at question here Mr Higleys is. I dont see how he is the victim here.

----------


## daveob

Hi peterptr34

I see your point, but unfortunately, members on this forum have also been burnt, so you must understand that suspicion and doubt is the order of the day after being Higley'd.

You point about "who he may be in bed with" is a valid one, so I would suggest a compromise. Contact Dave_A, the forum 'master' who has a good reputation and is, I believe, generally accepted by all the long time members as beyond reproach and totally trustworthy. Verify your identity and details with him, and let him communicate to the members ( without revealing your identity at the moment ) that your intentions are genuine.

----------


## Dave A

I'm satisfied that Peter is a well-meaning citizen at this time.

----------

tonyflanigan (16-Mar-10)

----------


## peterptr34

@ Daveob PM sent to Dave A as requested

----------


## daveob

> I'm satisfied that Peter is a well-meaning citizen at this time.


Well that's good enough for me !

I trust the other members will feel the same. Besides, what have they got to lose ?

----------


## desA

It seems that a number of people have been severely Shigley'd. 

I wish you all well in bringing this scoundrel to justice.

----------


## tec0

I also say that Dave A has all my confidence and trust. I honestly hope you find the person and bring him to answer for his deeds.  Also I hope that you will keep us up to date when and if it is appropriate to do so. 

Best of Luck to you  :Cool:

----------


## peterptr34

Currently there are six victims and a seventh one in the making.  All these have been asked to tell the Shaun Higley story on Carte Blanche

http://beta.mnet.co.za/carteblanche/....aspx?ShowId=2

I have spoken to the SAPS and just gathering all the facts and figures before opening a case, this case will not follow the normal route; it is going straight to a Captain who deals in Fraud cases.

He is no longer on Face Book, but using various other networking sites.

----------


## tec0

> Currently there are six victims and a seventh one in the making. All these have been asked to tell the Shaun Higley story on Carte Blanche


I know it is none of my business but thatâs like going after a fly with a sledgehammer? Getting Carte Blanche involved is a good thing but your motive is not to clear to me at this point in time? I donât know perhaps it will be a warning for others and yes we will probably see on TV what the outcome is and what the damages was. Perhaps then I will have a clear picture.  :Confused:

----------

tonyflanigan (20-Mar-10)

----------


## wynn

I think good advice is, just because you chat to others on a forum does not mean you must trust them implicitly, they are in fact strangers and even if you do meet physically treat them like any other person you meet for the first time. Ask for references.
You don't have to be a snob about it but remember that wolves allways dress in sheeps clothing.

You know the story, "trust me, I read the Bible every night" etc. :Innocent:

----------

desA (19-Mar-10)

----------


## desA

> I know it is none of my business but that’s like going after a fly with a sledgehammer? Getting Carte Blanche involved is a good thing but your motive is not to clear to me at this point in time? I don’t know perhaps it will be a warning for others and yes we will probably see on TV what the outcome is and what the damages was. Perhaps then I will have a clear picture.


I'll be willing to bet that this 'Shaun Higley', or whatever his real name is, has been doing this kind of stuff for a long, long time.

If a thorough investigation is done, it could be that this person has way more than 7 victims. He has an established method & constantly adapts his game to stay ahead of the law. He is not stupid & knows how to dupe his victims. They believe him at every step of the game.

If Carte Blanche investigate this case properly, this confidence artist could turn out to be a very interesting case study.

----------


## tec0

Well, winning someoneâs confidence then run off with their money. Still this time around with the police and a few people looking for him they will find him soon enough. But when they do... then I hope they have enough cases to put him a way for a good long time.

----------


## Pap_sak

How much has this guy ripped people off by? I thought it was a couple of hundred rand here and there, and although not right...eish, I wouldn't lose any sleep over it, chalk it up to a lesson learn't.  Just my 2c's though...and I believe in karma...

----------

tec0 (21-Mar-10)

----------


## tonyflanigan

> How much has this guy ripped people off by? I thought it was a couple of hundred rand here and there, and although not right...eish, I wouldn't lose any sleep over it, chalk it up to a lesson learn't.


That is exactly the reason I'm doubting the sincerity of the newest developments. Mountains out of molehills, Carte Blanche, all for a small-time con artist? 

I sits....
I looks...
I waits...

----------


## lizzyest

Hello there

As far as I know he is somewhere in Cape Town.  He has caused a lot of problems and is not a very reliable person at all.  He is in a hostel somewhere and is getting medical attention for "so called" bi-polar.  It has also been brought to my attention that he has "cancer" as well.  (I have known him for quite a number of years, so learn't the hard way to take what he says with not a pinch of salt but a whole bucket of salt!)

----------


## lizzyest

His name is Shaun Higley.  No doubt about that.  And he has more than 7 victims of his scams and that includes family members.

----------


## lizzyest

this shaun higley is not physically sick, but mentally sick.  he has been suffering from cancer for soooooo many years, I am surprised he is still around.  Around he is, but not sure where, but somewhere in the Cape Town area.  He is a con-artist and has no conscience of who he does in, family included.  His mother is in a home and gets in a state when you mention his name.  try looking for him on a "dating" site as he likes to find "victims" there as well.

----------


## lizzyest

he does not have children.  (fortunately)

----------


## tec0

For someone that has ripped off a lot people he doesn’t seem to be well funded. That said I am absolutely shocked to see this thread running again Lizzyest. 
I take it you are also looking for him?

----------


## AndyD

> For someone that has ripped off a lot people he doesn't seem to be well funded.


Leads me to question his business model. His expenses must be quite high, all that traveling around and having to relocate on a regular basis can't be cheap. Getting money out of people that way takes a lot of bullshit advertising plus your customers would all be a one-time only transaction, after which you need to avoid them as well as their friends, acquaintances and their families. No repeat business and no annuity income. It's a business model that you'd struggle to get rich with....although not through lack of trying in Shaun's case.

----------

tec0 (28-Jun-11)

----------


## lizzyest

No, I am not looking for him.  He has done enough damage "mentally" in the family.  I could give you a lot of information on  his character and family life, but do not want to do it on this site as he may read it and then the rest of the family "get" it in the neck from him.  I also firmly believe that he was one of the main factors to his brother's suicide in 96.  The fact that he was kicked out of national service in the 70's says a lot as well.

----------


## tec0

> but do not want to do it on this site as he may read it and then the rest of the family "get" it in the neck from him.


It sounds to me that you fear him; I would imagine then that he is dangerous in some way. If he is then perhaps it is time to consider what he can do while he is a free man and what he will be capable of once locked up for his crimes?

----------


## lizzyest

I do not fear him. Actually, he is scared of me!  lol.  I have known him for many years.  He is a coward and mentally abuses people.  Please note, I am not saying this lightly, but to let people who are looking for him, know what type of person he is.  He has the gift of the gab and manipulates people.  He knows I have got no time for him and avoids me.  He also knows I do not fall for his bull.  Physically hurt people, he will not.  He was in a mental hospital and classed as a psychopathic.  I knew his family very well.  He does have a very generous nature at times, but, there will be a cost to his generosity. He also seems to suffer from a case of grandeur.  What damage he has done to friends and family is difficult to state as there is so much. The fact that when his brother was called up for National Service into the same corps and the corporal asked if he was related to Shaun, he emphatically denied they were brothers in case he would be judged on Shaun's state of mind!!

----------


## tec0

Well who ever this person was and or is wouldn’t matter much if his victims ever get hold of him. But with all these transgressions there is no mention of any convictions/ judgment? To do what he does for a living and never get arrested? 

Perhaps a full disclosure to the media is in order?  Maybe once he runs out of hiding spots and people realise who and what he is, maybe then he will get arrested?

----------


## mother

Gosh, he may be "unpopular", but he is also the focus of a very "popular" thread. Perhaps he is enjoying all this attention, even if it is negative attention.

----------


## IanF

Shaun Has just connected with me on linkedin link Lets see if this helps anyone.

----------


## IanF

OK use the nets to get back on Shaun here is another link https://www.referralkey.com/dreambiggerdreams leave a message there about your dealings with him.

----------


## Bruatally Honest

I recently befriended this man on Facebook, but needless to say that after reading all the threads of him on Forum SA, deleted him. He is currently living in Ottery, CT with a man called Nasser Allie.

----------

tec0 (15-Jan-12)

----------


## Bruatally Honest

All I know is that he currently lives in Ottery, CT with Nasser Allie.

----------


## kennykzn

I knew him when he was married to Geraldine and lived in Amanzimtoti. His mother lived in "Sweet Waters" flats "Sanlam Centre" Amanzimtoti

----------


## pmbguy

This guy is still very active, he is all over the internet, he even tweeted yesterday, today he posted a warning on a scam website http://criminalintent-scams.blogspot...aud-phone.html
How ironic! 

I found this on Linkedin. I love it.. Shaun Higley:  Freelance Writer, eMarketing Specialist and *Senior Criminal Investigator* (Contracts, Business Agreements etc.)         
I had to join Linkedin to view his full profile and it even mentions he received a Business Achievers Award (2012)

I found 3 of his active websites
http://youremarketingsolution.weebly.com/
http://mmminternational.weebly.com/
http://yourewealthconnexion.weebly.com/


When you search Shaun Higley the TFSA page about him comes up 3rd, so at least it's out there that he is a con artist. But he is so prodigious in publishing information everywhere that the fact that he is a con artist is drowned out by all his publications. I wonder if he will ever be stopped.

----------


## pmbguy

The more I read about this guy the more interesting it becomes.  

Reside in Ottery. Contact number 021 820 4240              
I am disabled Caucasian male.
Partially sighted and hearing impaired.
There is someone who will fetch and take me to my destination

http://www.skills-universe.com/group...AGroup%3A69514

----------


## Saul

Hello are you people still looking for this Shaun Higley? reply asap

----------

